# High Riding Patella/Patella Alta



## Sara82 (May 9, 2011)

Im trying to find an ICD 9 code for High Riding Patella/Patella Alta. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## preserene (May 9, 2011)

a person is born with a kneecap (patella) positioned higher in the front of the knee than the average.  It can predispose to dislocation, subluxation of the patella. Once dislocated , it can become a habitual dislocation.  Usually they are athletes who present wih this to occur.
The bottom line : It is a congenital deformity of the knee (patella)condition, may not present any eary symptom.
So the suggested ones are :755.64.
If associated with dislocation/or and reucrrent (habitual)- 718.66.

718.26  can be thought of only if  aquired and not congenital condition. But this condition with this specific name of Patella Alta is a congenital-being present from birth.
Thank you


----------



## Sara82 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help. In his note he stated that she suffered an injury back in 1987, so Im thinking that its not congenital. So I was thinking 718.86?


----------

